# CWY - Cleanaway Waste Management



## tech/a (27 July 2005)

*TPI* 
Quietly risen 80% in 3 mths.


----------



## GreatPig (3 August 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *TPI*
> Quietly risen 80% in 3 mths.



Perhaps you shouldn't have said that quite so loud... 

GP


----------



## tech/a (3 August 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

GP

To be expected-----I bought it!!


----------



## GreatPig (3 August 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> To be expected-----I bought it!!



Phew... for a moment there I thought it was me 

GP


----------



## andrew_c2o (3 August 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Weird I don't have TPI in my metastock data ??


----------



## tech/a (4 August 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Transpac


----------



## Chief Wigam (28 August 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Regarding TPI, it went sideways after you guys jinxed it. But anyway, I think I can see a right angled triangle formed since 18-8-05, with price target now 4.60. Annual results are due to be announced this Wednesday, so interesting to watch.

One of the company's businesses is to sell reprocessed waste oil to Shell and Mobil, who then blend it with their diesel and sell it at gas stations around Australia. The price TPI get for this oil is dictated by the crude oil price, so it's a very good business of late. They also get govt. incentive payment of a certain cents per litre of oil reprocessed.


----------



## Chief Wigam (13 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Anyone still in this stock?

Price has several reversal candlesticks recently and today has moved south slightly....


----------



## tech/a (13 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Still in.


----------



## GreatPig (13 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Tech,

Your chart is missing yesterday's drop to $4.60.

Back up to $4.62 first thing this morning.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tech/a (13 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Yes before I had downloaded.
Its a bit thin and Ive noticed subject to a few swings like this.
Takes a while to brake to another level.
I've also noticed that when it has a severe drop that it seems to have enough support to crank it back towards its open by the end of the day.

A case of 3 steps up and 2 steps back.


----------



## Chief Wigam (16 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

4 down days in a row. Let's see if it will resume it's uptrend now.


----------



## tech/a (16 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

No doubt it will I sold yesterday at $4.59.
Was bloody hard work.


----------



## Chief Wigam (17 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Sadly I bought yesterday at 4.51.

Someone sold a mammoth parcel after the market closed Friday, which dropped the price 16 c, and accounted for over half the volume for the day. Might prove to be a good time to buy.

Trade
Number (s) Time
Last Traded Price Volume Change Value Number
of Trades 
211 - 253 5:26:37 pm 423 807,675 16 $3,416,465 43


----------



## tech/a (17 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

My Current technical veiw for all those totally un interested!


----------



## Chief Wigam (18 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Tech/a, I can see you drew your trend line based on 2 points touching it. Doesn't this go against the principle that trend lines should touch the maximum no. of points to validate the trend line. There are two other moer steeper lines that can be drawn as the trend line, but I agree that in any case the trend line has been broken. And that breaking support around 4.05 would be a sell signal. Also there is some chance a change of polarity may still occur and 4.43 level will act as a support, in which case this would be a positive sign. If neither of these occur, it will stay within the band between these levels.

Now I just have to work out how to paste charts onto this forum.


----------



## GreatPig (18 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Now I just have to work out how to paste charts onto this forum.



Take a look at this thread.

GP


----------



## tech/a (18 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

A tentitive trendline can be drawn from any 2 points.
A trendline is validated by 3 or more points of contact.
So strictly speaking I have drawn a line connecting 2 points which indicate the direction of the longer veiw move.

You are correct with the purist veiw and ofcourse more points of contact would validate that trend.
In the wash up of it all I dont think it really matters.
I draw a number of trends on a chart.
Primary secondary and immediate.


----------



## Chief Wigam (24 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Chart looks OK to me. Next test will be the resistance at 4.70.


----------



## Chief Wigam (24 September 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

weekly chart


----------



## Chief Wigam (25 November 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Chart still looks OK to me. Did anyone buy in the recent correction?


----------



## michael_selway (29 November 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Chart still looks OK to me. Did anyone buy in the recent correction?




I should have yes

But long term its still ok?


----------



## Chief Wigam (1 December 2005)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

I did not pick up any in the correction either. But still holding from 4.52 as my second trade. I think it's a great long term buy. Growth, growth, growth with this co.


----------



## Chief Wigam (1 January 2006)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Big acquisition will be coming up soon with Brambles Cleanaway Industrial liquid waste section being sold off. TPI front runner one would think.


----------



## michael_selway (1 January 2006)

*Re: TPI & CRT*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Big acquisition will be coming up soon with Brambles Cleanaway Industrial liquid waste section being sold off. TPI front runner one would think.




TPI has teamed up with CHAMP to buy Brambles and Industrial Services division. I wonder how much they could get the assets for. Serious investment here.

But do u think that has been incorporated in the price already?

thx

MS


----------



## Chief Wigam (1 January 2006)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

I wish I knew. The SP hasn't moved since the CHAMP partnership was announced. Boils down to when insiders knew of this new strategy and compare to the price action.

There are other bidders for the Brambles division so no guarantee TPI/Champ will get it.


----------



## Chief Wigam (25 February 2006)

*Re: TPI & CRT*

Bio-diesel is their next project. This ties up nicely with the diesel they produce already from waste oil, so fits in nicely with their business. They also have a truck fleet which will use this as a fuel. They are building a hydrotreater for diesel on the NSW central coast too, so it is all happening.


----------



## michael_selway (25 February 2006)

*Re: TPI & CRT*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Bio-diesel is their next project. This ties up nicely with the diesel they produce already from waste oil, so fits in nicely with their business. They also have a truck fleet which will use this as a fuel. They are building a hydrotreater for diesel on the NSW central coast too, so it is all happening.




what is bio-diesal used for? How much is used atm?

also any links regarding the above?

thx

MS


----------



## Joe Blow (26 February 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Since this thread has evolved into one primarily about TPI, I have removed a couple of posts and renamed it accordingly.


----------



## Chief Wigam (14 April 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

I hope you boys topped up before it went to $8.

Note the volatility Thursday/Friday. Something is brewing.


----------



## michael_selway (14 April 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> I hope you boys topped up before it went to $8.
> 
> Note the volatility Thursday/Friday. Something is brewing.




what is brewing u think?

has done well since the merger with WNZ

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 11.4 23.8 34.1 46.9 
DPS -- 11.2 17.5 23.2 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-06-06 23.8 36.1 108.0% 
Year Ending 30-06-07 34.1 25.2 43.3%


----------



## Chief Wigam (22 April 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Another acquisition is brewing for sure.

Why do you say they have done well since then?


----------



## michael_selway (23 April 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Another acquisition is brewing for sure.
> 
> Why do you say they have done well since then?




*Transpacific drives waste industry shake-up
Date : 09/04/2006
Reporter: Alan Kohler*

ALAN KOHLER: In the recent flurry of takeover activity, the big $770 million merger between Transpacific Industries and its trans-Tasman rival, Waste Management New Zealand, has pretty well flown under the radar. While it's still to be formally approved, it's part of an extraordinarily rapid and aggressive consolidation of the waste management industry by Transpacific since it was floated last year. It also strengthens the company's position for the biggest catch of all - the Brambles' Cleanaway and Industrial Services divisions, which are on the block for, as some analysts are tipping, well over $1.5 billion. I spoke to the driving force of the waste industry shake-up, Transpacific's founder, major shareholder and executive chairman, Terry Peabody, from his Brisbane headquarters. 

Terry Peabody, I count about half a dozen press releases about acquisitions since you floated Transpacific last year, culminating in the current bid for Waste Management of New Zealand. Is there any danger of making too many bids, of growing too fast, of getting indigestion? 

TERRY PEABODY, EXECUTIVE CHAIRMAN, TRANSPACIFIC INDUSTRIES: Not really, Alan, I think something you need to realise is that this has been our mode for a number of years and actually, the New Zealand acquisition will be our 18th in the last year. But we've been traditionally doing this by taking on small, bolt-on acquisitions somewhere between $5 million and $20 million and tying them into our group and this is - about half our growth has been through acquisition and about half through organic growth historically. 

ALAN KOHLER: So is this sort of acquisition program what you had in mind when you floated Transpacific? Is this why you went to the market for capital? 

TERRY PEABODY: Yes, it really was. And although of course we weren't aware that the New Zealand transaction would occur, we certainly were aware that there was going to be opportunities to consolidate in the industry and it made a lot of sense to go public in that regard. 

ALAN KOHLER: And you've said that your next plan is to bid for and win Cleanaway, the Brambles operation that's being sold. It's unusual to so publicly stalk another company like that. Why have you done that? 

TERRY PEABODY: Firstly we thought we were the most natural to in that business, and once we joined with Champ, who we thought were certainly the most prominent private investor group in that arena, we felt that it made sense for us to go public and let people know that we were intent on this acquisition. Certainly our company has far more synergies than anyone else because we have operations throughout Australia. Every little town that you'll find a Cleanaway depot and office, you'll normally find Transpacific there. By combining Australia's leading and largest liquid waste company with Australia's leading and largest solid waste company, you're going to have a company that is set to service the industry and commerce at large like certainly no other one in Australia. 

ALAN KOHLER: But usually bidders at an auction try to appear casual or disinterested, thinking the vendor will jack up the price if they don't. I mean, you sort of present a picture of somebody who's prepared to pay whatever it takes to get Cleanaway, is that the case? 

TERRY PEABODY: Well, to a degree. I mean, we're certainly not going to do anything that doesn't make sense for the company in the long term, but certainly I believe we're the best position to give Brambles the best price for that business. We bought several other businesses from Brambles over the last couple of years and they've become very successful, the people are extremely content working for our organisation and some of their people are in very prominent positions in our company. So I think we've demonstrated to Brambles that we're extremely responsible in those acquisitions and we certainly could and would be with Cleanaway. 

ALAN KOHLER: The waste management business in Australia is quite fragmented. Do you have a longer-term plan to consolidate the industry, leaving aside Cleanaway, and get growth that way? 

TERRY PEABODY: We certainly do, but once we purchase Cleanaway, I think more the major consolidations, the bolt-on-type acquisition that we've been doing in the liquid waste business will be more appropriate. However there certainly is a great opportunity ahead with the sale of the NSW waste business that's currently owned by the government and that's a business that would be very accretive and very complimentary to the Cleanaway assets that exist so we'll of course be very interested in that as well. 

ALAN KOHLER: And, just in general, do you picture your company in future, Transpacific, becoming a global player? 

TERRY PEABODY: In time, well, certainly in Asia, I think more confined to Asia. I believe the European markets and the North American markets are reasonably well catered for in out industry. 

ALAN KOHLER: Have you identified any potential candidates in Asia now? 

TERRY PEABODY: Not of huge significance, although we are working on a transaction in Beijing to recycle waste hydrocarbon oil and we're - that's at early stages but that would appear that it may be a sizeable opportunity. We do have a small business in Singapore, one in Malaysia and one in Taiwan, but they're quite small and they are certainly not hugely successful at this point in time. 

ALAN KOHLER: You started out in business collecting fly ash from government power stations and selling it to concrete companies. Is there anything that you're doing now that has similar characteristics to that? I'm thinking particularly of biodiesel or recycling organic waste into power generation. Is that sort of a line of thought you're now pursuing? 

TERRY PEABODY: Yes, it certainly is. In fact, we're very close to announcing the purchase of a biodiesel plant for our operations here in Queensland. We collect roughly 20 million litres a year of waste cooking oil, which is a very good feed stock for biodiesel, so our intention is to build a plant here and utilise that feed stock and value-add to it by producing a high-grade biodiesel. 

ALAN KOHLER: I guess you're a company that benefits from regulation. Would it be fair to say that as governments around the world increase their environmental regulations, your business will benefit from that? 

TERRY PEABODY: No, that's certainly true. Probably 70 per cent of the liquid waste that we collect today, in 1988 when we started was being either illegally dumped or going to landfill sites and contaminating the landfill sites. But not only regulation, but the policing of that regulation has changed our whole program in that regard and changed our whole business, and this, of course, is what we believe will ultimately happen in Asia. 

ALAN KOHLER: Just on a personal note, Terry Peabody, you started with nothing and made a billion dollars. Not many people do that. How did you do it - what's the secret of that? 

TERRY PEABODY: I don't think there's any secret. I guess, probably - and I don't like to talk about personal wealth - but probably the success that we've had in business is related to taking advantage of opportunities when they arose. And so many people believe that opportunity will wait, but it won't and you can't plan the timing of opportunity either. So, I guess if you had to pick out a single fact, probably the fact that we've always taken advantage of opportunity no matter of the timing. 

ALAN KOHLER: Apart from your 51 per cent of Transpacific, your family also has a number of other businesses such as wine-making and distribution and also importing heavy commercial vehicles and transport. Any plans to float these other businesses? 

TERRY PEABODY: No, certainly not. Those are family businesses of long standing and we'll continue to keep them as family businesses. 

ALAN KOHLER: We'll have to leave it there, but thanks very much, Terry Peabody. 

TERRY PEABODY: Thank you, Alan.

http://www.abc.net.au/insidebusiness/content/2006/s1612015.htm
http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200604/r80622_232672.asx
http://www.abc.net.au/insidebusiness/content/2006/s1600989.htm


----------



## Chief Wigam (19 May 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Down significantly from recent highs.

I am still holding. How's everyone else going?


----------



## GreatPig (19 May 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Yes, I'm still holding. Looking for support around current level, otherwise I'll be out.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (19 May 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Now I'm out.

GP


----------



## GreatPig (19 May 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

And at an opportune time it would seem.

Sold for $8.57. Currently $8.26.

GP


----------



## Chief Wigam (19 May 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

good for you GP.

I am still holding. I need to give it another day.

Technically it may bounce back up in the next few days. It's gone done too sharply in the last few days.


----------



## michael_selway (19 May 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> good for you GP.
> 
> I am still holding. I need to give it another day.
> 
> Technically it may bounce back up in the next few days. It's gone done too sharply in the last few days.




yeah but it has gone up alot in a short period of time also

Btw when are they buying cleanaway?

thx

MS


----------



## Chief Wigam (3 June 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

We should know more about Cleanaway by the end of this month.

I sold all my holdings for 9.39 yesterday. So I'm out. Bought in at 4.49 around late last year. Had a good run.


----------



## michael_selway (4 June 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> We should know more about Cleanaway by the end of this month.
> 
> I sold all my holdings for 9.39 yesterday. So I'm out. Bought in at 4.49 around late last year. Had a good run.




Wow sold everthing? so u dont think it can go up or go up much more from here?

thx

MS


----------



## Chief Wigam (18 June 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Yes and picked the recent high too.

I reckon they may post a positive announcement soon based on their track record, so I may get back in if and when the time is right.


----------



## Chief Wigam (20 June 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Now that the Cleanaway bid has been lost, as expected based on dropping share price in recent weeks, I am looking forward to another acquisition announcement soon. I'm holding TOX as a potential takeover play.


----------



## michael_selway (20 June 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Now that the Cleanaway bid has been lost, as expected based on dropping share price in recent weeks, I am looking forward to another acquisition announcement soon. I'm holding TOX as a potential takeover play.




WIll u buy back in TPI?

thx

MS


----------



## Chief Wigam (23 June 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Mike, Not yet. Are you trading it, or holding?


----------



## michael_selway (23 June 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Mike, Not yet. Are you trading it, or holding?




neither, but thinking about buying, but not too sure atm

thx

MS


----------



## michael_selway (1 July 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Waste takeovers just got pricier 

Back 
Date: 27/6/2006 
Author: Henry Byrne 
Source: The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 21 

The future of Australian waste management firm, Transpacific Industries, is under a cloud. Some analysts believe its failure to buy Brambles' Cleanaway and Industrial Services businesses creates strategic problems. On the other hand, there are those who point to the size of the integration task this would have posed and its impact on earnings. The waste management sector comprises many small businesses, which means there are still buying opportunities for Transpacific. The company itself concedes that slower growth will create more value for shareholders over the medium to long term

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 11.4 24.2 36.7 47.6 
DPS -- 11.2 17.0 24.2 

thx

MS


----------



## Chief Wigam (7 August 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Michael, did you end up buying or leaving this in the too hard basket?

I can't find much coverage of TPI by analysts. Have you see any other articles?


----------



## michael_selway (8 August 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Michael, did you end up buying or leaving this in the too hard basket?
> 
> I can't find much coverage of TPI by analysts. Have you see any other articles?




Hi CW, nope didnt by any but ut appears directors have



> Date: 7/8/2006
> Author: Nina Wan
> Source: The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 17
> 
> Transpacific Industries and CuDeco have both enjoyed director share purchases in late July and early August 2006. Non-executive director John Richards acquired 300,000 shares in Transpacific between 27 July and 1 August, and another non-executive director, Bruce Brown, bought 15,000 shares on 1 August. The Australian waste management company suffered a 32% share price crash over the three months since early May, but began an upturn in early August after it announced a series of acquisitions. Meanwhile CuDeco chair Wayne McCrae acquired yet more of the colourful copper miner's stock, purchasing 16,700 shares on 26 July. On 4 August Transpacific closed at $A6.76 per share and CuDeco closed at $A3.15



thx

MS


----------



## Julia (8 August 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

TPI have also come out with a new hybrid security paying around 10.8%.
Don't know the details yet.

Julia


----------



## Chief Wigam (8 August 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

No I haven't dared enter yet either. Some really small buyers today buying 1, 14, 15 shares each etc, I have noticed. Not sure if that is what happens every day cause I don't watch the screen that much. Any ideas what that might be?


----------



## Chief Wigam (8 August 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

How they are going to consolidate all those acquisitions is somewhat concerning. They also have high debt. If they fail to impress at the FY06 results announcement, they will get smashed.


----------



## Chief Wigam (8 September 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Big announcement due tomorrow.


----------



## michael_selway (9 September 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Big announcement due tomorrow.




hi what happened?

thx

MS


----------



## Chief Wigam (9 September 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

nothing. the sp is going to do nothing for a while. I thought an acquisition was going to be announced, but frankly, even if it was, the sp would still have done nothing.


----------



## Chief Wigam (21 October 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Bought back in at 8.01


----------



## michael_selway (21 October 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Bought back in at 8.01




really how come?

thx

MS


----------



## rosie (21 October 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

tech/a, is that chart TPI? my data is quite different to that chart.


----------



## rosie (21 October 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Disregard tech/a, was looking at an earlier page


----------



## Lachlan6 (21 October 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Look how well the fibonacci works again. Dropped to round 50% retracement. Will need a break above $8.50 to retest all time highs and blue sky.


----------



## Chief Wigam (26 October 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

It could get there sooner rather than later. There appears to be a seller at 8.20 roadblocking, but finding enough buyers. It wants to push higher...need to get him out of the way first. :rocketwho


----------



## Chief Wigam (1 November 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Bought some more at 8.00 today


----------



## Chief Wigam (7 November 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Sold out at 8.20 today. I was getting too impatient with the stubborn seller at 8.20.


----------



## Chief Wigam (15 November 2006)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Bought back in at 7.99 but sold out today at 8.34

Interesting day tomorrow.


----------



## Chief Wigam (2 January 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Oh well I missed the run from 8.34, but finally bought back in today at 9.41. Most of what is known to the market has been known for some time and yet the sp still edges higher. I can't see much down side from here and it should quickly test all time highs again.


----------



## michael_selway (2 January 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Oh well I missed the run from 8.34, but finally bought back in today at 9.41. Most of what is known to the market has been known for some time and yet the sp still edges higher. I can't see much down side from here and it should quickly test all time highs again.




hm are you sure dude? $10 is pretty strong resistance one would think imo

High foward PE at $9.41?

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS 22.6 39.5 47.9 54.1 
DPS 9.3 15.8 21.0 25.0 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-06-07 39.5 24.2 74.9% 
Year Ending 30-06-08 47.9 19.9 21.3% 

thx

MS


----------



## Chief Wigam (3 January 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Michael,

The only reason sp fell back from it's all time highs was due to the disappointment of Transpacific's failure earlier this year to buy rival Cleanaway.

It will more than make up for it with other acquisitions.

The industry is ripe for consolidation and the owner and Board are aggressive.

Some money has been taken off the table yesterday and I suspect today, possibly due to people needing funds to buy into resource stocks which are doing very well this week.


----------



## Chief Wigam (8 February 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Man I am surprised there is not more commentary about this stock. A good run of late.

I am still holding from my last purchase and happy to hold until the technicals change. Is there any one out there still following?


----------



## Chief Wigam (24 March 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

A leading Chartist with regular newsletter has an upside target price out on this stock at $12-$12.50.

Brokers remain bullish on it too.
 

I doubled up at 10.04 last week and still hold my earlier parcel from 9.41.


----------



## TheRage (24 March 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Man I am surprised there is not more commentary about this stock. A good run of late.



It's not a uranium or gold share with little chance of going to production  . I have my eye on TPI and number of other industrials. I am patiently waiting for interest to creep back into these areas.


----------



## Chief Wigam (28 April 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Rage, did you decide to buy?

Technical target of between 12 - 12.50 has been reached.
Where to from here?


----------



## Chief Wigam (10 May 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Well I sold everything at 12.887 average, last Thu/Fri expecting a correction. Will be watching closely tomorrow.


:millhouse


----------



## muddywaters (15 May 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Tpi halt today and BIS Cleanaway's notes (BCY) in halt within a few minutes.

Hmmm.

Any idea which way this will go anyone?


----------



## Chief Wigam (21 June 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Interesting time for the chart of TPI.
I suspect fund managers will buy in prior to June 30 to window dress.


----------



## Chief Wigam (30 July 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Great time to top up.

Unfortunately I bought more on Thursday at 13.75 - got my timing all wrong.

Will just have to see the day out tomorrow now as I have no more funds.

Still holding earlier parcel i got for 13.46 a couple of weeks back.

Now my biggest holding.


----------



## Chief Wigam (29 September 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Article on 26 Sep in The Australian

TRANSPACIFIC Industries' stock price fell 3 per cent to $11.04 yesterday, which is the natural result when the buyer who accounted for some 52 per cent of the volume in the past week was absent. 

The buyer, as noted yesterday, was company boss Terry Peabody, who picked up about $38 million worth of stock, because he thought it was ridiculously cheap. 

Next month, Peabody will travel to the US as part of the planned roadshow to sell some $400 million in equity to US investors in a private placement. 

But for the cynics who were tipping another share issue, Peabody confided to this column yesterday "there will be no new equity issue this year or next unless we have another big acquisition". 

As for the $2 billion in debt to roll over in December, the company will wait until then to avoid the increased funding costs, which will add some $14 million to the interest bill, with the spread over Libor to increase 30 to 100 basis points.


Looking forward to the road show.


----------



## michael_selway (29 September 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



Chief Wigam said:


> Article on 26 Sep in The Australian
> 
> TRANSPACIFIC Industries' stock price fell 3 per cent to $11.04 yesterday, which is the natural result when the buyer who accounted for some 52 per cent of the volume in the past week was absent.
> 
> ...




They have a lot of debt?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 41.4 60.7 71.1 78.0 
DPS 11.7 19.0 23.0 28.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## Chief Wigam (15 October 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Well I sold out last week at 11.13 for better opportunities.
I think the US market is heading for a correction, or at least due for one.
I don't want to be left holding the bag.
Peabody's buying has dried up.
Share price won't do much in the short term anyway, at least not until they get the debt levels manageable. Peabody buying doesn't mean there will be price appreciation in the short term. He is a long term investor and was working on these deals for 10 years prior to floating half the company.
I just think parking money into TPI at this time, isn't smart. As I said there are stacks of resource companies with huge upside that just can't be ignored.


----------



## hypnotic (15 October 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



Chief Wigam said:


> Well I sold out last week at 11.13 for better opportunities.
> I think the US market is heading for a correction, or at least due for one.
> I don't want to be left holding the bag.
> Peabody's buying has dried up.
> ...




Here is what i feel about the company,

1. Well Chairman bought $45m of shares i believe this is exceptionally cheap, i don't think he would be buyign $45mil in hope to lose it right?? In the short term we may not see any difference but medium - long term we might see something significant.

2. The takeover of Cleanaway makes them a dominate player in the game and i am sure there will be streamlined too with good synergies, cost savings and market power. 

3. The major shareholders are are huge with Tandom Pty Ltd with 19.5%, Brenzil Pty Ltd 17.93%, and Filmore Ltd with 10.46%, looks like some people really like the company

4. Technically TPI is looking pretty good, MACD is heading up since mid Aug and has just crossed the 0. Got some good volume lately especially the flay break on the 24th Sep, pretty bullish sign. Up 1% edging to breakout of $11.50 ressitance.

They are my thoughts only.

Anyone have any other thoughts technically?? 

Hypnotic


----------



## muddywaters (16 October 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Hypnotic, you p[osted "3. The major shareholders are are huge with Tandom Pty Ltd with 19.5%, Brenzil Pty Ltd 17.93%, and Filmore Ltd with 10.46%, looks like some people really like the company"

These are all Peabod companies.  See latest 3b for confirmation.


----------



## hypnotic (16 October 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Sorry i didn't know about that......
That makes it really interesting then. why would you buy so much stake if you don't believe in the value and future growth company???

Sounds like a positive thing right?

Hypnotic


----------



## Dutchy3 (4 November 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Hi Everyone

I'll bite ... reasonable happy with the weekly trend on this one and the short term weakness since June ish could soon prove to be a nice way to compound some capital ... waiting for a signal


----------



## Chief Wigam (12 November 2007)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Nice chart Dutchy.

The GMMA was quite useful for me when I was trading the uptrend.

Unfortunately held on too long and gave away a fair amount of profit.

I still think this will test recent lows in Aug and Sep.

I'd like to see the averages converge first before buying in. At least that is what Guppy teaches.


----------



## Chief Wigam (13 January 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Anyone still looking at this one?
I would think this industry will see investors flock to it, as there will always be waste generated and therefore needing processing, regardless of whether there is a recession in the US and slows growth elsewhere.


----------



## nikkothescorpio (21 January 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

With the trend now being to hammer any company with an above average level of debit on its books - does anyone think that TPI could be one of the next ones up on the chopping block?

I hold myself but am beginning to feel that I need to tighten my stops up on it as its sliding and might pull an Allco or MFS anytime soon.


----------



## Chief Wigam (21 January 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Cannot see it is going to go down much further. TPI is making lots of money. They have recently confirmed profit guidance.

Brokers have their valuations still around and above $13.

They will do well since their operations are all in Oz and whilst business is doing well, waste will be produced.

TPI also have Nationwide Oil, which sells recycled oil which can be blended into diesel. Raw material is free for them as they have truck collection service which picks up the waste oil from around the country. The price they sell it at follows the oil price. This business was profitable 6-10 years back when the price of oil was low, so imagine what it is making now.


----------



## alicemaude (29 January 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

I have been watching this one for some time and have held it in the past (made a small amount out of it) but I think that it should have a good future as it is a growing product and as councils want increased recycling etc there may be a good chance for growth. The price at the moment is looking good (but that is just my thoughts so do your own research as I am often wrong).


----------



## subaru69 (22 July 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Once again the scent has gone cold on a stock...could it be that no-one wants to talk when their investment has plummeted. :flush:

Well here's some good news. :band

TPI up 28% from it's bottom of $6. :bounce:

I'm not going to pretend I was smart/lucky enough to buy there but there does seem to be further upside.

If there are any FA/TA individuals who would like to comment, it would be much appreciated.:bowdown:


----------



## Gundini (15 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

TPI at $1.90.

Has a big debt!

But people create rubbish. 

What, nobody throwing rubbish out anymore?


----------



## Chief Wigam (15 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

They keep talking about further acquisitions.

Probably good in that they could pick up co's fairly cheaply at this time, but market obviously thinks they have to much debt already.


----------



## Gundini (15 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Yes, but the sales are on!

Surely the lower fuel price must help them.

Don't know about you, but I have a s--- load of garbage to clear!


----------



## Gundini (17 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Had to lock in profit for this one today.

Up 15% on no news 

Will wait for another pullback to re-enter.

Seems to be very volitile this stock, can't imagine it can sustain such a fast pace!


----------



## skc (17 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



Gundini said:


> TPI at $1.90.
> 
> Has a big debt!
> 
> ...




Applying the same logic...

ABC Learning at 50c. 

Has a big debt!

But people have kids.

What, nobody having kids in childcare anymore?


----------



## michael_selway (17 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



Gundini said:


> TPI at $1.90.
> 
> Has a big debt!
> 
> ...




Hm but there is no growth in "rubbish"? peopel have more garbage to throw out in future? 

Also do you know how much debt they have? Articles in BRW and AFR this week listing stocks with lowest interest cover (i heard)...

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS 58.4 64.5 73.0 81.1 
DPS 18.1 19.7 22.5 25.1 *






thx

MS


----------



## prawn_86 (18 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



Gundini said:


> Had to lock in profit for this one today.
> 
> Up 15% on no news
> 
> ...




Kept going up today. I wonder why. Profits a profit still well done Gundini, what was your criteria for exit?


----------



## Gundini (18 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



prawn_86 said:


> Kept going up today. I wonder why. Profits a profit still well done Gundini, what was your criteria for exit?




Not really sure why it is going up, prehaps interest rates in a heavy decline takes the heat off their enormous debt.

As for the exit stratergy, simple really. 20% profit in 3 days was worth locking in. Also, this was one of my first purchases in 15 months, and still a little tentitive and unsure. The debt worries me alot but the stock came off so hard it was worth a trade imo. 40% + growth rate in all major indicators made it enticing!

In hindsight I should have held the stock, but happy with my profit.


----------



## Thrive (29 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

TPI debt:

$0.7b maturing in Dec 2009 (1 year out)
$1.4b maturing in Dec 2010 (2 years out)
$0.5b maturing in 2014 and beyond

Large debt can be good and bad?

Bad - Only recently due to banks less willing to rollover maturing debt, however is this only the case with businesses either directly exposed to the crisis, likely to see less demand for their product or profit forecasts being downgraded.

TPI is not impacted by any of these, so assuming banks have funding available which I believe the deposit guarantee is helping raise funds offshore I believe this wont be an issue for TPI.

Good - Rates have plummeted 3% odd recently, assuming TPI's 2.1b debt maturing in the next 2 years is on a floating rate their interest cost most likely fell by $50m+ pa.

TPI's net profit is running around $175m to benefit $930m (19%) in shareholder capital. Assume TPI replaced its debt with shareholder capital this would increase net profit to around $300m to the benefit of $3.5b in shareholder capital (9%). I hope they gradually reduce debt from profit rather than raise capital to do it. Capital gains will give us the returns we want.

I hope they stay in regular contact with their banks to ensure rollover wont be an issue - which I'm confident their doing.

I think investors are staying away from TPI for debt reasons only, so should debt concerns reduce or disappear TPI sp will quickly return IMO.

TPI is hungry for growth and with some businesses looking cheap I have no doubt that if they can get their sp back up over $5 they will pounce on competitors with a takeover using script. This could be good assuming they target the right companies.

The only bad news I see from a profit outlook is truck purchases are likely to be well down (hopefully offset by spare parts sales) and the price of oil has dropped impacting the energy division.

TPI sp has much further to go IMO.

Debt information was obtained from TPI's November 08 AGM presentation so I assume that is all. This post is my thoughts only please do not rely on it for its accuracy.

Disclaimer - I own TPI shares. 

Thrive


----------



## babka (30 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Thrive,
thanks for your post - very informative. I share your opinion and too believe in TPI further growth and prosperity. I own TPI shares, albeit not too many. Will buy more very soon.


----------



## oldblue (30 December 2008)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Thrive, you make a good point.
It's very easy to overdo the negative aspect of debt in today's circumstances and to conclude that financiers want all debt repaid as soon as it falls due. Banks need to continue to lend to creditworthy borrowers if they are to stay in business and make profits.
I'll be having a closer look at TPI.


----------



## oldblue (5 February 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Any particular reason why the TPI SP should be down 9% today? 
My own guess is the market getting unnerved by capital raisings at big discounts, eg today's SUN announcement, and fears that TPI may need to do something similar.

I have it on my watchlist but waiting to see developments.


----------



## Thrive (5 February 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



oldblue said:


> Any particular reason why the TPI SP should be down 9% today?
> My own guess is the market getting unnerved by capital raisings at big discounts, eg today's SUN announcement, and fears that TPI may need to do something similar.
> 
> I have it on my watchlist but waiting to see developments.





SP has taken a hit the last couple of weeks. High 3's and now $2.50. I got greedy on this one - nice profit now gone.

I put the slump in share price down to 3 things:

No news from the company recently - market treating no news as bad news
Market still hates debt - even more so for the reasons you mention above
TPI appears to attract short selling. Seems to average around 35-40% of shares traded each day and with relatively low volumes of shares traded can generated some panic selling.

These things on the back of talk of capital raising, falling demand for recycled material, drop in oil prices and likely fall in truck sales just makes it worse.

With all this I still hold (nervously). All these rate cuts should be offsetting some of the pain and hopefully past acquisition are starting to show some rewards.

Nice to see JPMorgan buying in.

A nervous wait to 25th Feb Half Yr.

Thrive


----------



## oldblue (14 February 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Three good days' trading on rising volume and the SP back up to $2-80.
I'll have a closer look next week.


----------



## Thrive (16 February 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



oldblue said:


> Three good days' trading on rising volume and the SP back up to $2-80.
> I'll have a closer look next week.




Lucky you waited oldblue.

My nervous wait has come to an early end, unfortunately the announcement today was not what I wanted to hear and the market reaction even worse.

Amongst other things they blame higher interest costs in the second half - this was one area I thought would not be a problem - I thought only 300m odd was in USD, are their other loans also USD?

The one off losses whilst high are at least one off and interest from large investors could be a positive.

Today looked like a short sellers dream backed up by some panic selling. What will tomorrow bring? Hopefully some buying to reflect selling being over done.

NPBT of $93m less the $46m brings NPBT to $47m for the half. Assuming second half achieves somewhere near the $93m without any further one offs will see annual NPBT of $140 and a PE on today's price of 4. Market cap now down to $566m. Probably got these numbers wrong.

TPI need some more large investors for SP stability otherwise if they are forced to raise capital the SP is going to look very ordinary.

These figures and comments are based on my own thoughts and calculations and may not be accurate.

Still holding - yipeee.

Thirve
Unhappy TPI investor


----------



## Aka (16 February 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Very dangerous place to put $, in my opinion. Look at current assit Vs Current liability
Look at non current asset(mainly goodwill) vs non current liability.

Big borrowings it would take approx 8-10 years to repay it!?

looks like they were expanding using debt. I think market is not going like it 
I am no buying. May be placing put


----------



## oldblue (17 February 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Yes, I've backed off too.

Not a good proposition at the moment when there are so many other enticing ( attractive?) alternatives.


----------



## Aka (17 February 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

OLDBLUE what stock do you follow?

trading holt for TPI!? I think after trading hold end we see it going Down


----------



## Chief Wigam (2 June 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

AFR article on the weekend speculating that a $800m raising @ $1.50 inc right issue and placement to PE is imminent.

based at this price, debt/equity would drop to 51%, interest cover to double to 5 times, 2010 PE of 7.3 times.

Also TPI benefiting from government exclusion of legacy waste from Carbon Pollution Reductio Scheme.

The amount of time this has taken is a concern for TPI. With funding hard to come by at present, we can only assume that TPI is not in the driver's seat in this negotiation.

Can't see how the rights issue would be at $1.50 though. I reckon it'll be a lot lower. The sp would surely have fallen below $1.50 by now if it had been trading.


----------



## jonnycage (20 July 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

anyone still following this one ?   equity raising at 1.20 by the looks ?

is this one worth bottom picking, or just heading all the way down i wonder


jonny


----------



## babka (20 July 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

I, as a shareholder, will be entitled to 1.77 new share for 1 existing share at $1.20. I still like Mr. Peabody and he and his family are going to participate fully. IMHO I think there is a decent future for TPI (not next month, etc, but in 2 years time). I'll be taking my entitlement.


----------



## jonnycage (20 July 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

i was having a look at some,  but would have to use all my own cash
which im not too keen on.  Ive noticed that no one seems to be offering
them on a margin loan leverage anymore,  probably fair at present


----------



## Chief Wigam (26 August 2009)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Two brokers with valuations out there at 60-80c for TPI.

Seems the current share price is overvalued by their recommendations.

I think waste collection is not recession proof, but more a nice to have  during econmic downturns. Hence I have chosen to not own any shares in TPI.


----------



## ryan_wheatland (18 April 2010)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Does anyone have any news or opinions on this stock at the moment. It's too damn silent for my liking...


----------



## matty77 (2 February 2011)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

I am liking this stock at the moment, anyone want to do some analysis?


----------



## jonnycage (6 October 2011)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

been a good 18months since discussion on this stock, now trading at just
above its year low at 51.5 cents.  interested in any other opinions on this stock

j c


----------



## The Trooper (13 December 2011)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*



jonnycage said:


> been a good 18months since discussion on this stock, now trading at just
> above its year low at 51.5 cents.  interested in any other opinions on this stock
> 
> j c




I wouldn't touch it unless you want to gamble. The price is swayed by the private equity investors/owners in the business who want to hype the stock up to provide returns.

The company however continues to erode shareholder wealth, has high debt levels and issues more shares to dilute your holding. Current intrinsic value if you subscribe to such thing is around $0.13 per share so to buy at any of the current prices is paying about a 600% premium for a very risky stock.

Give it a few years once they have paid down their debt if the company continues to perform but chances are it will still be overpriced.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 March 2012)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

There's a very small inverted H&S pattern within a very large inverted H&S.

The small one has broken to the upside today, and could take it to 82-83.  The large one is moving towards breakout and if the approach is strong, could go 88++ (a while off yet).  If/when the price moves into the blue box, could get interesting.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 April 2012)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Last few upside pivot breaks have been strong.  Hoping for a repeat performance.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 August 2012)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Looming resistance always draws the price towards it.

So shouldn't have any trouble reaching 90-92 from here.


----------



## piggybank (30 October 2013)

*Re: TPI - Transpacific Industries*

Third time lucky..


----------



## System (1 February 2016)

On February 1st, 2016, Transpacific Industries Group Limited (TPI) changed its name and ASX code to Cleanaway Waste Management Limited (CWY).


----------



## Knobby22 (26 October 2018)

Surprised to see no posts recently.
Been a good company.
TOX takeover has gone well. Getting into recycling more as China has left the market. Risen 30% since I bought but should get to $2 by next profit report.
Solid performer without the excitement of some like Afterpay or the artful dodger characteristics of the banks and AMP.
Pretty safe from disruption also.


----------



## aus_trader (26 October 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> Surprised to see no posts recently.
> Been a good company.
> TOX takeover has gone well. Getting into recycling more as China has left the market. Risen 30% since I bought but should get to $2 by next profit report.
> Solid performer without the excitement of some like Afterpay or the artful dodger characteristics of the banks and AMP.
> Pretty safe from disruption also.



Temporarily got out of CWY at this point in time due to overall market uncertainty. Did have it in my Medium/Longer Term Stock Portfolio till a couple of days ago and if markets calm down looking to get back in...

Good analysis


----------



## Ferret (26 October 2018)

I was a TOX holder and did ok with them.  Should have moved my funds to CWY after the takeover.  
Might grab a few once I feel this shakeout is over.  Could be a while...


----------



## Knobby22 (27 October 2018)

Ferret said:


> I was a TOX holder and did ok with them.  Should have moved my funds to CWY after the takeover.
> Might grab a few once I feel this shakeout is over.  Could be a while...




I was a TOX holder but changed to CWY before the takeover, unfortunately.


----------



## Ann (17 November 2018)

Just thought I would add a 6 month chart. I draw my support/resistance lines on EOD, hence the overlap of high and low candlesticks. I have been flicking through the charts of the November Comp and yours' is one of the few which caught my attention Knobby. It looks as though it is going to break out very soon. I think it will be an upward breakout because of how the momentum indicator is shaped. There are a couple of overhead resistance lines around $1.80 and then $2. After that it is all blue sky. I think you chose a darn nice stock with this one! 
Normal disclaimer...I could be wrong


----------



## Knobby22 (17 November 2018)

Hi Ann

They took over a small company and it hurt them a little but I reckon when they next make an earnings announcement you could be right Ann. At least to $2. There is a lot of foreign investors leaving the Australian market at the moment but things can turn around fast.


----------



## aus_trader (19 November 2018)

Ann said:


> Just thought I would add a 6 month chart. I draw my support/resistance lines on EOD, hence the overlap of high and low candlesticks. I have been flicking through the charts of the November Comp and yours' is one of the few which caught my attention Knobby. It looks as though it is going to break out very soon. I think it will be an upward breakout because of how the momentum indicator is shaped. There are a couple of overhead resistance lines around $1.80 and then $2. After that it is all blue sky. I think you chose a darn nice stock with this one!
> Normal disclaimer...I could be wrong
> 
> View attachment 90346



Good Chart Analysis Ann, keep it up.

I have also bought back *CWY* into Medium/Longer Term Stock Portfolio after selling it during this market downturn. They are also looking at solutions to our country's waste/recycling problem that we are facing as evident by the recent announcement:


----------



## $20shoes (8 January 2019)

I chose CWY for the stock tipping comp. Looks like we've had a bit of a shake out recently. There might be some long entry opportunities coming up, depending on your risk appetite. It gets a bit spikey though doenst it?


----------



## barney (16 January 2019)

$20shoes said:


> I chose CWY for the stock tipping comp. Looks like we've had a bit of a shake out recently. There might be some long entry opportunities coming up, depending on your risk appetite. *It gets a bit spikey though doenst it*?




It does and it did …. but the Chart has really "cleaned up its act" (boom boom) since you posted @$20shoes  ……   Its making that recent push lower look like a shakeout! … Good luck with it.


----------



## peter2 (10 February 2019)

CWY has rallied nicely with the market and is now poised to have another go at the 2.00 level. 

The chart below is part of a research project and should not be considered a recommendation to buy this stock. If you want to read more about the project log in to read the P2 Weekly Portfolio thread. 

Setup: Bullish Key reversal in an up trend. 
Grade B due to my concerns that price can spike both up and down occasionally.
Buy limit: 1.90 iSL 1.73, trail exit stop, let it ride


----------



## Knobby22 (14 February 2019)

Great interim result today.
Revenue up 45%, profit up 35% dividend up 50%.


----------



## barney (14 February 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Great interim result today.
> Revenue up 45%, profit up 35% dividend up 50%.




Solid gap up on good Volume.

$18 million turnover so far today and looks like closing near the highs of the day … Can't ask for much better than that.


----------



## $20shoes (14 February 2019)

Very pleasing. Its turned into a nice trade indeed.


----------



## Kryzz (15 June 2019)

CWY looking very interesting here, consolidating around 52 week highs. CBA recently purchased 72 million units of this stock a couple of weeks ago too.


----------



## Trav. (28 July 2019)

CWY popped up on my daily scan. Interesting chart as it has 2 x unfilled gaps and appears to be travelling very nicely. Small dip on Friday but expect Monday to continue run. No real news but noticed that director was buying mid July.


----------



## sptrawler (15 August 2019)

Cleanaway gave a great set of numbers, net profits after tax up 43% to $140m, yet they were hammered on the market.
Currently down 12% to $2.07, why would that happen, maybe the 1.9cents dividend upset the punters.

https://www.businessnewsaus.com.au/articles/cleanaway-shares-plunge-despite-profit-surge.html


----------



## rnr (15 August 2019)

@sptrawler 
The Half Yearly results were released on Feb 14, 2019 at 8:16 am & the Yearly results released on Aug 15, 2019 at 8:17 am. What I find difficult to comprehend is that the market has opened on both days PRIOR to the release of the respective reports and yet price gaped up from a CLOSE of $1.945 (13/2) to OPEN at $2.13 (14/2) and gaped down from a CLOSE of $2.38 (14/8) to OPEN at $2.03 (15/2). Where does one buy one of these crystal balls?


----------



## Knobby22 (21 August 2019)

I suppose it puts them in the box seat as the liquidation occurs.

_Cleanaway Waste Management Limited (ASX: CWY) announces that it has acquired the senior secured debt (the *Debt*) in the SKM Recycling group (*SKM*) from the Commonwealth Bank of Australia, the largest lender to SKM, for approximately $60 million._

_The Debt is secured against all assets of SKM with the exception of its Glass Recovery Services business (*GRS*). This includes the property, plant and equipment that form part of a network of five recycling sites, including three material recovery facilities and a transfer station in Victoria and a material recovery facility in Tasmania. The site in Laverton, Victoria includes an advanced plastic sorting facility which separates plastics from material recovery facilities into clean, individual polymer grades for sale or input into a pelletising facility._


----------



## sptrawler (21 August 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> I suppose it puts them in the box seat as the liquidation occurs.
> 
> _Cleanaway Waste Management Limited (ASX: CWY) announces that it has acquired the senior secured debt (the *Debt*) in the SKM Recycling group (*SKM*) from the Commonwealth Bank of Australia, the largest lender to SKM, for approximately $60 million._
> 
> _The Debt is secured against all assets of SKM with the exception of its Glass Recovery Services business (*GRS*). This includes the property, plant and equipment that form part of a network of five recycling sites, including three material recovery facilities and a transfer station in Victoria and a material recovery facility in Tasmania. The site in Laverton, Victoria includes an advanced plastic sorting facility which separates plastics from material recovery facilities into clean, individual polymer grades for sale or input into a pelletising facility._



With the issues surrounding recycling and processing it, you wonder if it is a good addition to the business, I know at council level the whole recycling issue is a pain in the proverbial.
If they have a plan for getting rid of the processed material, that's good  but a lot that was sent overseas, was sent back.
Also I'm not sure if Australia has many plants that actually process the product, to a usable state, as far as I know we just sort it then send it. Which is fine as long as someone will take it, if they stop taking it, BIG problem.
Maybe the property plant and equipment is worth more than the $60m?
I don't hold CWY, but is on the watch list.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 August 2019)

sptrawler said:


> With the issues surrounding recycling and processing it, you wonder if it is a good addition to the business, I know at council level the whole recycling issue is a pain in the proverbial.
> If they have a plan for getting rid of the processed material, that's good  but a lot that was sent overseas, was sent back.
> Also I'm not sure if Australia has many plants that actually process the product, to a usable state, as far as I know we just sort it then send it. Which is fine as long as someone will take it, if they stop taking it, BIG problem.




I think it all depends on whether the State Governments are willing to spend money to develop decent recycle facilities that actually recycle. as you say, passing the buck to other countries is becoming a big problem already. If they are then companies like Cleanaway could get a cut.


----------



## sptrawler (21 August 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> I think it all depends on whether the State Governments are willing to spend money to develop decent recycle facilities that actually recycle. as you say, passing the buck to other countries is becoming a big problem already. If they are then companies like Cleanaway could get a cut.



You are right, a mate works for waste management, on the local council. He says waste is becoming a huge headache, so a lot of councils are outsourcing and cleanaway are in the box seat to pick up the contracts.
They already have such a big footprint, they are able to take over council contracts, as a walk in walk out trouble free transition. That is why I have been watching for an entry point, all the stars have to line up, CWY at a buy point and my trading account having a balance.


----------



## sptrawler (6 October 2019)

There seems to be a few recycling companies, going broke, yet Cleanaway appear to be expanding into the space, I hope it is a good move.


----------



## Value Hunter (6 October 2019)

I do not really see the appeal of this company. its hugely capital intensive and according to the last annual report generated a return on equity of less then 6%. I am not sure why anybody would pay 30 times earnings for this company.....

I would only buy the stock if it was trading at a steep discount to book value.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 October 2019)

Cleanaway just got SKM business cheap.
My attitude is that there is need for capital short term but long term profits will be much larger.
Many opportunities in recycling space.
Long term hold.


----------



## sptrawler (9 October 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Cleanaway just got SKM business cheap.
> My attitude is that there is need for capital short term but long term profits will be much larger.
> Many opportunities in recycling space.
> Long term hold.



I agree with you Knobby, however there does seem to be a lot of problems with recycling, in recent history it has been sent overseas but they are starting to refuse to take it.
I have read cleanaway want to build a waste to electricity high temp incinerator, but a lot of these in the past have hit hurdles be it environmental or location, the business has opportunities but many hurdles IMO.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 October 2019)

You may be right SP. 
It will take time and money and good management and we all know the Sharemarket is short term and risk averse.


----------



## barney (25 October 2019)

Bit nasty looking ….. Hope no one is getting punished too hard with that


----------



## Knobby22 (25 October 2019)

Ouch, just sold. $1.83.
What the hell has happened?


----------



## sptrawler (25 October 2019)

Something must have been said at the AGM?
Wow, that is a hit.


----------



## bigdog (25 October 2019)

AGM ASX announcement today refer uploaded file below





Ahead of its AGM, Cleanaway has cautioned shareholders that first half earnings could be softer for FY20. The company cited lower economic activity, soft commodity prices, and lower volumes in Queensland due to a new landfill levy as weighing factors.

The waste management group expects earnings in the first half of FY20 to be in line with the first half of FY19. Despite the soft forecast, Cleanaway expects earnings in the second half of FY20 to be stronger than the first half of FY20 and the corresponding second half of FY19.

Cleanaway chief executive Vik Bansal reassured shareholders that all 3 of the company’s operating segments (solid waste, industrial waste and health services) in addition to pricing and cost reductions would result in stronger full-year earnings for FY20.

Mr Bansal also emphasised the potential in Cleanaway’s recent acquisition of SKM Recycling assets, which is the largest processor of recyclable household material in Victoria.  In his address to shareholders, Mr Bansal stated that “their [SKM’s] economic model was centred around being a manufacturer, rather than a waste manager.”  According to Mr Bansal, “by purchasing their [SKM’s] assets, Cleanaway is now working with councils to provide them with a correctly priced solution to their kerbside co-mingled waste.”

972


----------



## Ferret (25 October 2019)

bigdog said:


> The waste management group expects earnings in the first half of FY20 to be in line with the first half of FY19.




I guess the market sees CWY as a growth stock, so this disappointed.  Reaction looks a bit overdone to me, but i always lose my squabbles with the market.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 October 2019)

Im tempted, been watching for a while.


----------



## charlsie (26 October 2019)

I jumped in yesterday at $1.70, thinking it maybe oversold. ive had it on my watchlist for a while with Bingo. I'm trying to diversify and my thinking is that as long as man walks this earth, we need someone to clean up after us.


----------



## sptrawler (26 October 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> Im tempted, been watching for a while.



I'm with you on it, at around these prices, they look like a good long term bet.IMO
As everyone says trash is going to end up being a big issue.


----------



## Ferret (26 October 2019)

Towards the end of the day I decided I'd do some averaging down and grabbed a few at $1.84.

I'm hoping CWY is ok in the longer term.


----------



## sptrawler (26 October 2019)

Ferret said:


> Towards the end of the day I decided I'd do some averaging down and grabbed a few at $1.84.
> 
> I'm hoping CWY is ok in the longer term.



Well councils are looking for ways to reduce their waste levels and cleanaway are an entrenched player in that space, so I would think they are fairly secure as long as management doesn't bite off more than it can chew.
I am hoping they don't bounce on Monday, as I wasn't able to access anything yesterday.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Ferret (31 October 2019)

Price hasn't gone anywhere this week, but I saw that Directors have done some buying this week.  

This gives me a bit of confidence for the longer term.


----------



## sptrawler (5 November 2019)

There is starting to be a bit of momentum building, regards recycling and what to do about it, any increase will no doubt help CWY.
Also if legislation is imposed, it would have to help CWY's bottom line, as long as they can come up with a way of dealing with the product.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/program...mpulsory-recycling-targets-to-tackle/11671050

Just had a bit of a nibble today, so it should go down soon.


----------



## sptrawler (7 November 2019)

The pressure is building in the recycling space.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11-07/could-mandating-recycled-packaging-solve-the-crisis/11678850


----------



## Value Hunter (8 November 2019)

I am just curious the people on this thread who are buying the stock are not concerned with the massive capital intensity and persistent low returns on equity of the company?


----------



## sptrawler (9 November 2019)

Value Hunter said:


> I am just curious the people on this thread who are buying the stock are not concerned with the massive capital intensity and persistent low returns on equity of the company?



I did take a small position, reasoning being, at present councils are having to deal with the problem and they wont want to.
Therefore the problem will be moved to a third party, as is the way.
Cleanaway are in a position to capitalise on the shifting of responsibility, as history repeats.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Value Hunter (9 November 2019)

Sptrawler so by what mechanism do you expect increased revenues flowing from the councils to Cleanaway to increase the return on equity of the company? Can you make a logical case backed by evidence for increased scale boosting the return on equity of clean-away? Or perhaps the margins on council contracts would be higher? Is there evidence for that?

Growth does not really benefit the investor long term if its occurring at 6 - 8% incremental returns on equity.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2019)

I don't own but surely in this low interest rate environment future EPS is the important factor, Value Hunter.

There is a step change happening in this area where recyclables cannot be exported easily. Government will need to do various actions to support investment, improve the quality of the collection material and provide a market for the output. 

Also a competitor has been removed which should increase margins.

So the question is how well will government perform to improve the situation and will Cleanaway be able to take advantage.

I am interested in hearing more details regarding your ROE thoughts.
To me it is an historical metric though I suppose what you are saying is that in this business the growth is low compared to others due to the capital required.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 November 2019)

Rubbish is a low margin business, one of the big changes to come is incinerating the plastics to produce power like they do 
in some parts of Europe, the plastics fuel special power plants and they call it recycling cos its turned into power not wasted.


----------



## sptrawler (10 November 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> Rubbish is a low margin business, one of the big changes to come is incinerating the plastics to produce power like they do
> in some parts of Europe, the plastics fuel special power plants and they call it recycling cos its turned into power not wasted.



Along this very line So Cynical, when it was first announced, I thought here we go another project that the left will can, but since it was announced a lot has happened in the waste management space.
Due to the issue of not being able to offshore our rubbish, initiatives like the one So Cynical mentioned will have to be developed, there is no other option, so CWY is placed to take an early lead in a space not many will want to move into.
Actually if you look further back in the the Value Hunter, I was saying the very things you mentioned, since then the waste management area has become a minefield for the Government that has to be addressed.
I do know my local council is sending bin inspectors around early morning, to ensure that the correct bin is being used, you know when that is happening it is starting to get serious.
 Just my opinion.

https://www.cleanaway.com.au/sustainable-future/energy-from-waste-project-western-sydney/


----------



## qldfrog (10 November 2019)

Burning waste for heat is great in colder country where you can have water heated communal system, it is a pretty bad fuel if you want to get electricity
It is also terribly polluting..so not a miracle solution, even worse for our hot country


----------



## sptrawler (10 November 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Burning waste for heat is great in colder country where you can have water heated communal system, it is a pretty bad fuel if you want to get electricity
> It is also terribly polluting..so not a miracle solution, even worse for our hot country



They will have to use some form of scrubbers for the stack emissions, but it really isn't a case of well it isn't good, it will be a case of we don't have many options.IMO
They no doubt will introduce laws to reduce the use of non recyclable products, but it will take time to have an effect, until then they can't just keep burying it.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 November 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Burning waste for heat is great in colder country where you can have water heated communal system, it is a pretty bad fuel if you want to get electricity
> It is also terribly polluting..so not a miracle solution, even worse for our hot country




They burn it in europe because the only other options are to export it or bury it, sure they also produce hot 
water and yep it's not super efficient at power production, but it's a case of do something with it or bury it.


----------



## sptrawler (10 November 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> They burn it in europe because the only other options are to export it or bury it, sure they also produce hot
> water and yep it's not super efficient at power production, but it's a case of do something with it or bury it.



I think the push to address the waste problem, is only just starting, but as with most other things the momentum will accelerate quickly due to the 'connected' World.
Unfortunately, I don't think the Government will be able to just outsource the problem, as you say there isn't a lot of money in it, so it will have to be subsidised. IMO
Therefore whoever is best placed to provide the service, with the minimum of fuss, will get the contract. The problem is that big, it may end up a quasi Government company.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 November 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> They burn it in europe because the only other options are to export it or bury it, sure they also produce hot
> water and yep it's not super efficient at power production, but it's a case of do something with it or bury it.



In terms of power it has efficiency downsides but ultimately it does work and efficiency is of course one of those things that's relative. However inefficiently it produces power, it still produces it more efficiently than if it's not used at all. Something is better than nothing.

There's a large industry in Victoria which has plans to burn rubbish to produce steam to run the factory with by the way. That's another possible end use.

In terms of the acceptability of it, well there's rubbish incineration (for power) done within metropolitan London so I'd assume they have some reasonably strict requirements which are being met. No idea what company but it's done as such so it's possible to make it work in a large city situation.

As for the stock - I do not hold at present.


----------



## qldfrog (10 November 2019)

From what i remember of discussion article i read decades ago on a rubbish burning plant in France, they were actually mixing the rubbish material with oul/diesel so it was not that great, and you needed to manage the rubbish..aka mix to try to ensure it was running hot enough
From what i  have read, it is not a favoured solution in europe anymore
But Australia is always keen to be 20y behind and repeating errors so they will soon be around , transforming durable plastic captured carbon into CO2, in a moved pushed by the green
Real scientific minds, once past the crying and despair phase, have a lot to laught at
So when will CWY build a waste burning plant


----------



## So_Cynical (10 November 2019)

qldfrog said:


> So when will CWY build a waste burning plant



Soon, they have a site in western Sydney and Macquarie has provided the finance, i think it's now
in the consultation and planning stage...local residents are on board.
~
https://7news.com.au/news/environment/waste-for-power-plant-plan-for-west-sydney-c-485092
~


----------



## sptrawler (15 December 2019)

Like I said a few posts back, it is an issue we can't dodge and one not many want to take on.
It may be an opportunity? Who knows.
But gearing up with side loader trucks and dispatch facilities is costly, CWY has both and in most cases are fully integrated with council waste management, so I think everything is coming to a head and CWY are well positioned.
https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...cycling-fund-after-delay-20191214-p53jzq.html
I do hold CWY.


----------



## sptrawler (15 December 2019)

On the very same subject, but a bit of core, my mate who is a recycling technician(garbo), says the main issue with all this is people don't clean out their recycling items or take off the tops.
That is the glass pickle jar isn't washed out and has its metal top screwed back on, well one is glas the other is metal, DUH.
Well the council he works for has started sending out scouters, to check the bins, one would think this is a precurser to something else IMO.
But everyone to their own.


----------



## sptrawler (6 February 2020)

W.A Government to step in with cash to help keep recycling going in Perth. While cleanaway rebuild their facility.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-02...vernment-scrambling-to-stop-landfill/11938048

I do hold.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 February 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Like I said a few posts back, it is an issue we can't dodge and one not many want to take on.



How true is that?!







> It may be an opportunity? Who knows..



But the pointy end want subsidies. Rent seekers with a twist of eco-extortion?

(not saying it's CWY, btw)


----------



## sptrawler (6 February 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> How true is that?!But the pointy end want subsidies. Rent seekers with a twist of eco-extortion?
> 
> (not saying it's CWY, btw)



This is the whole issue with the myriad of issues, relating to climate change and waste management, once the Government sets the agenda in most cases the tax payer is locked and loaded to pay for it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 February 2020)

sptrawler said:


> This is the whole issue with the myriad of issues .... in most cases the tax payer is locked [in]



all cases, really. But it's the equable arrangement that counts. Checks and balances. Realistically, *user pays* ( = consumer). Involving the Taxpayer is a social readjustment.


----------



## sptrawler (6 February 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> all cases, really. But it's the equable arrangement that counts. Checks and balances. Realistically, *user pays* ( = consumer). Involving the Taxpayer is a social readjustment.



That is how it is meant to be, the sliding scale of readjustment is always the issue.


----------



## bigdog (19 February 2020)

ASX announcement today and up 13.02% (best ASX 200)







For the six months ended December 31, Cleanaway reported a 4.1% increase in net revenue to $1,197.2 million and a 13.7% lift in underlying net profit after tax to $76.2 million. Underlying earnings per share came in 15.2% higher at 3.8 cents per share. This was driven largely by its Liquid Waste & Health Services business, which delivered a 15% jump in EBITDA.

Full Year
Management advised that it expects to deliver stronger earnings growth in the second half. Earnings are expected to be up on both the first half of FY 2020 and the second half of FY 2019.

As a result, it is targeting underlying EBITDA (post AASB16) of $515 million to $525 million. This includes a $43 million to $45 million positive impact from AASB16. In FY 2019 Cleanaway posted underlying EBITDA of $461.6 million (pre AASB16).






370


----------



## sptrawler (20 February 2020)

$30m recycling plant to be built in Albury.
Pact Group chief executive Sanjay Dayal said the company had signed a memorandum of understanding with Asahi Beverages and Cleanaway Waste Management to jointly develop the facility. The NSW government will also provide a grant.

https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...ecycling-plant-in-albury-20200219-p5429j.html
From the article:
Asahi Beverages' group chief executive Robert Iervasi said "this venture will allow us to utilise Australian-sourced recycled plastic resins to assist in meeting our sustainability commitment to transition our portfolio to recycled plastics".

Australia's waste industry has been in crisis since 2018, when China banned 24 types of waste and implemented tough restrictions on the amount of contamination allowed in waste imports. Last year Prime Minister Scott Morrison announced a ban on the export of waste plastic from Australia.


----------



## Trav. (22 February 2020)

Article about CWY - https://smallcaps.com.au/cleanaway-waste-management-boosts-revenue-commodity-price-environment/

I think the 20% SP rise is a bit over done and will retrace more next week, gaps up shown below.


----------



## sptrawler (24 February 2020)

Interesting that the emphasis on recycling separation, is starting to get serious, a friend who works in council waste management said they are starting to inspect peoples bins for compliance.
I guess now we can't just send it all overseas, it just has to be fixed, cost will be a secondary issue. IMO
https://au.news.yahoo.com/more-councils-see-recycling-overhaul-with-new-purple-bin-031710761.html


----------



## sptrawler (24 February 2020)

Trav. said:


> Article about CWY - https://smallcaps.com.au/cleanaway-waste-management-boosts-revenue-commodity-price-environment/
> 
> I think the 20% SP rise is a bit over done and will retrace more next week, gaps up shown below.
> 
> View attachment 100655



Yes Trav, i think there is always overshoots, both ways, one has to guess what the long term trend will be or get really good at charting.


----------



## Trav. (24 February 2020)

@sptrawler I am looking at short term trading so I am trying to capitalise on a couple of short trades at the moment.

Long term you could be on the money as overshoots will always happen, and you just ride them out if you believe in the company.


----------



## sptrawler (24 February 2020)

Trav. said:


> @sptrawler I am looking at short term trading so I am trying to capitalise on a couple of short trades at the moment.
> 
> Long term you could be on the money as overshoots will always happen, and you just ride them out if you believe in the company.



Yes I try to time the longer runs, rather than in and out.
With Cleanaway, I was never a fan of them due to the high labour and machinery content, for what in reality was picking up what nobody wanted.
But with China and Asia generally refusing to take our recycling, IMO that has put a different light on it, it is legislated that we have to process it and in reality Cleanaway has the market cornered so to speak.
So for a period of time, they will be the goto company for the councils to sort the problem, how long that lasts is the $64m question, but I wont be a holder for the extreme long run.
As IMO there will be problems for the marketing of the recyled product, and someone will be responsible to get rid of it, that could end up being CWY?
So hopefully I get a few divies, a bit of CG and then it will be looking for the next boat.


----------



## sptrawler (25 February 2020)

Trav. said:


> Article about CWY - https://smallcaps.com.au/cleanaway-waste-management-boosts-revenue-commodity-price-environment/
> 
> I think the 20% SP rise is a bit over done and will retrace more next week, gaps up shown below.
> 
> View attachment 100655



Good call Trav down again today, you have to keep a sense of humour.


----------



## Trav. (25 February 2020)

I actually think that it has held up pretty good considering the overall market is down. I have made a few bucks on this one but have closed my positions @ $2.23 so she can go up !!


----------



## sptrawler (25 February 2020)

Trav. said:


> I actually think that it has held up pretty good considering the overall market is down. I have made a few bucks on this one but have closed my positions @ $2.23 so she can go up !!



Yes it isn't dependent on the World market, for its income, I think the Australia centric shares will hold better than those with overseas income exposure.


----------



## sptrawler (27 February 2020)

sptrawler said:


> This is the whole issue with the myriad of issues, relating to climate change and waste management, once the Government sets the agenda in most cases the tax payer is locked and loaded to pay for it.




Well that didn't take long.
https://www.theage.com.au/national/...te-could-hit-hip-pockets-20200226-p544ma.html
From the article:
_The Australian Industry Group’s Victorian boss, Tim Piper, said the higher landfill levy would raise costs for businesses at a difficult time.

“While industry supports the goals of reducing waste and developing the capacity to recycle much more than we do presently, the additional levy costs being imposed on consumers and industry are significant,” he said.

Mr Piper said he would be surprised if ratepayers did not pay more for household bin collections due to the levy increase.


Loading
He welcomed extra money announced to help businesses enhance recycling and to educate consumers about improving waste practices but insisted more money should come from the increased landfill levy_.

I do hold


----------



## sptrawler (24 March 2020)

Cleanaway give a earnings guidance.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200324/pdf/44gbgyjmvnq7cr.pdf

I do hold and have been adding.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 March 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Cleanaway gives earnings guidance.



the company will be one of only a few to do that, I suspect.

some companies now have no revenue, so how are earnings going to appear? Travel, entertainment, hospitality industries.


----------



## sptrawler (24 March 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the company will be one of only a few to do that, I suspect.
> 
> some companies now have no revenue, so how are earnings going to appear? Travel, entertainment, hospitality industries.



I have started adding to some of my holdings, that I feel will be coming out of the other end of this situation, there are a lot that have been dragged down by stampede. Trying to stick to those companies that don't rely on consumer spending.
Just my opinion, in for a penny and all that.


----------



## sptrawler (30 March 2020)

The tonnage should increase as more people stay home, so cleanaway's business in theory should also increase.


----------



## qldfrog (30 March 2020)

sptrawler said:


> The tonnage should increase as more people stay home, so cleanaway's business in theory should also increase.



hum less money means less buying, less crap in less crap out; I would expect overall tonnage to diminish, less takeway would reduce waste volume significantly as well
And councils may become tighter as they may have to stop raising rates the way they did in the last 20y


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 March 2020)

qldfrog said:


> And councils may become tighter as they may have to stop raising rates the way they did in the last 20y



councils offering (one-off) rate reductions. Mine, at least


qldfrog said:


> hum less money means less buying, less crap in less crap out; I would expect overall tonnage to diminish, less takeway would reduce waste volume significantly as well



in the short term, definitely







> CBA CEO Matt Comyn has warned of a 10 per cent contraction in the economy in the March quarter, as Australia weathers a “substantial demand shock” caused by the COVID-19 pandemic. Mr Comyn said he had revised down his expectations from a week ago, when he expected a 5 per cent or 6 per cent slump in output, given the notable decline the nation’s largest retail bank was seeing in transaction data. “There is *no question there is going to be a substantial demand shock*, and you’ve seen that particularly across a number of different sectors,” he said...


----------



## aus_trader (30 March 2020)

qldfrog said:


> hum less money means less buying, less crap in less crap out; I would expect overall tonnage to diminish, less takeway would reduce waste volume significantly as well
> And councils may become tighter as they may have to stop raising rates the way they did in the last 20y




I don't think the domestic waste volume will decrease. It might actually increase if adults and kids are staying home for some time disposing of all that packaging...





However if a lot of small business stay closed for a while, they may cancel that regular dumpster pickup...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 April 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Cleanaway give a earnings guidance.
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200324/pdf/44gbgyjmvnq7cr.pdf
> 
> I do hold and have been adding.



of course, on 24 March, earnings guidance was suspended, citing Covid-19 related issues, especially in the SME sector.

The outlook was generally positive:







> Cleanaway provides a range of essential services to a diverse customer base which includes municipal councils, government infrastructure, hospitals, resources, manufacturing, commercial and industrial customers. We have not observed any decline in overall trading in any of our operating segments to date. However, as the COVID-19 situation evolves and uncertainty increases, *we expect the SME part of our C&I waste volumes to be impacted.*  At this stage, *we expect the demand for other services, such as health, municipal collections and related post-collections services to remain strong*.


----------



## sptrawler (14 April 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> of course, on 24 March, earnings guidance was suspended, citing Covid-19 related issues, especially in the SME sector.
> 
> The outlook was generally positive:



Yes I am happy enough sticking with them, they are currently one of the solid performers in my portfolio, but anything can happen. I still believe their business will increase as the councils look to outsource their waste management headache.
Just my opinion I do hold.


----------



## sptrawler (28 April 2020)

sptrawler said:


> The tonnage should increase as more people stay home, so cleanaway's business in theory should also increase.



Just have to see if increased tonnage = increased earnings?
https://www.theage.com.au/national/...s-household-waste-spikes-20200428-p54nyt.html


----------



## mangojoe (30 April 2020)

Some thoughts on the industry in general







- the resource garbage will only become more, so you can not not have someone to take care of it 
- return of export of garbage is unlikely (China doesn't change policies willy-nilly, the contamination limit for them to accept it is miles away from what can be achieved and few countries lack garbage or have the recycling infrastructure). 

From a guardian article last year: "Indonesia, the Philippines and Malaysia have each turned back shipments..." 

- it is an industry of few players that the government can not make unprofitable for their own good as people would get grumpy fast if garbage piles up (the consequences of the SKM bankruptcy was a lesson hopefully). So landfill levies may go up but I don't see it hurting the industry. 
- there is a huge room to grow in terms of the value chain when you compare Australia to Europe (landfill gas, waste to energy, better sorting) which makes margins grow and politicians look good to the voters by keeping their promises of investing into recycling 
- On a side note Cleanaway took over 5 recycling sites from SKM's bankruptcy most likely for a pretty good price 

https://www.insidewaste.com.au/inde...w-of-the-state-of-waste-in-australia-in-2019/ 

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...ufacturing-after-indonesia-sends-rubbish-back


----------



## Trav. (3 June 2020)

@sptrawler CWY caught my eye today and it has been recovering very nicely. 

Not sure if you rode her all the way down but you would have to be happy now things appear to be back on track.


----------



## sptrawler (3 June 2020)

Trav. said:


> @sptrawler CWY caught my eye today and it has been recovering very nicely.
> 
> Not sure if you rode her all the way down but you would have to be happy now things appear to be back on track.



Still in and added, happy camper.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 August 2020)

_*good numbers  ... up 8%*_


• NPAT of $152.9 million, up 8.7% (Statutory NPAT of $112.6 million, down 6.6%)
• EBIT of $251.9 million, up 4.6% with 60 bps margin expansion to record 12.0%
• EBITDA of $473.0 million, up 2.5% with 60 bps margin expansion to record 22.5%
• Free cash flow of $230.1 million, up 11.5%
• Footprint 2025 Progress: 
− Integration of Toxfree and SKM businesses completed
− Committed to proceeding with a PET Plastic Pelletising facility 
− Advancing Energy-from-Waste project in Sydney, with EIS submitted
• Major elements of the legacy landfill rectification complete
• Defensive characteristics of revenue streams demonstrated again during Covid-19


----------



## sptrawler (26 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _*good numbers  ... up 8%*_
> 
> 
> • NPAT of $152.9 million, up 8.7% (Statutory NPAT of $112.6 million, down 6.6%)
> ...



Yes a good recession proof business model, someone has to pick up the rubbish.
Also with more onerous traffic management required by councils, to pick up the rubbish, CWY is a ready made answer to a growing problem.
Happy holder.


----------



## sptrawler (27 August 2020)

This could turn out to be a big bonus for CWY, if these laws are passed companies like CWY, are the ready made answer to the problem.

https://www.watoday.com.au/politics...waste-management-reforms-20200826-p55ph6.html
From the article:
_Jail time and big fines for recycling companies that breach export bans will be on the cards under laws to be proposed by the Morrison government to Parliament on Thursday.

The Recycling and Waste Reduction Bill follows on from Prime Minister Scott Morrison's promise to ban export of certain waste materials and products from Australia - which came in response to China's import ban on contaminated waste.
The bill also proposes a "product stewardship" regime making manufacturers and distributors responsible for the waste created by their products and packaging.

Environment Minister Sussan Ley said the bill would generate jobs by making companies responsible for managing their waste_.

I do hold


----------



## Ferret (14 September 2020)

Misconduct by the CEO is never a good look.  Down 14% at its low today and finished down 7%.

I hold so hoping this is sorted out and they move on.


----------



## over9k (16 September 2020)

"Overly-assertive behaviour in the workplace" 

Yeah, we all know what that means.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2020)

over9k said:


> "Overly-assertive behaviour in the workplace"
> 
> Yeah, we all know what that means.



the press is baying for his blood








						Cleanaway boss Vik Bansal wants 'one throat to choke'
					

The corporate regulator is examining $10 million worth of share sales by Cleanaway boss Vik Bansal, who has told employees to 'get on the bus or f--- off' when presented with bad news.




					www.afr.com
				



looks toxic.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (16 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the press is baying for his blood
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will do his job if the board want to move him on


----------



## over9k (16 September 2020)

I took one look at the guy's picture and went "slavedriving asshole" and wouldn't you know it:



"Cleanaway Waste Management (ASX: CWY) has today issued a response to allegations published in the _Australian Financial Review_ that CEO Vik Bansal (pictured) bullied and intimidated employees.

Shortly after issuing its response the Melbourne-based company also revealed chief financial officer (CFO) Brendan Gill had resigned and would retire.

As reported today, the _AFR _reports Bansal was investigated in June over accusations he led a "culture of bullying and harassment", with sources claiming he would swear at staff and exclude women from promotion opportunities.

Further, the publication says Bansal "created an environment where senior managers couldn't escalate bad news for fear of reprisal", and asked employees to work from the Melbourne headquarters against Victoria's strict COVID-19 guidelines.

Sources who spoke to the _AFR _also alleged the company's board, chaired by Mark Chellew, failed to probe Bansal's behaviour for a number of years".



			https://www.businessnewsaus.com.au/articles/cleanaway-responds-to-ceo-bullying-accusations.html
		




He sounds like a right piece of work.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the press is baying for his blood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have, on rare occasions, been to the tip. One has to compare like to like. Many employees at the tip down past the meatworks here in Townsville have a robust interpersonal style. I believe Bansal should be given another chance to bollock a new crew of underlings.

gg


----------



## Trav. (18 December 2020)

CWY was having a good couple of months but has stalled over the last couple of weeks. 

Holding and in the RED but will be watching closely over the next week.


----------



## sptrawler (18 December 2020)

Trav. said:


> CWY was having a good couple of months but has stalled over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Holding and in the RED but will be watching closely over the next week.
> 
> View attachment 116688



Fortunately I bought in earler, but have no doubt waste management is the next big issue and CWY are well placed.
As long as they are well run.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 March 2021)

> Cleanaway Waste Management is in talks to acquire one of its biggest competitors, the Australian arm of France’s Suez. It is understood Cleanaway has been in drawn out talks to buy Suez’s local waste management assets, which includes collecting and processing rubbish from more than 4 millions residents and businesses.




Sources said _the talks were advanced and were centred around a deal worth more than $2 billion. Cleanaway has Macquarie Capital’s bankers helping with the due diligence and negotiations._

It would be a big bite for Cleanaway and could increase the group’s revenue and earnings by as much as 50 per cent.

Cleanaway’s interest comes as rival waste management giant Veolia tries to acquire all of Suez, including farflung offshoots like Suez Australia. It would be tricky for Veolia to take all of the local Suez biz, and definitely the ACCC will be involved.


----------



## sptrawler (10 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Sources said _the talks were advanced and were centred around a deal worth more than $2 billion. Cleanaway has Macquarie Capital’s bankers helping with the due diligence and negotiations._
> 
> It would be a big bite for Cleanaway and could increase the group’s revenue and earnings by as much as 50 per cent.
> 
> Cleanaway’s interest comes as rival waste management giant Veolia tries to acquire all of Suez, including farflung offshoots like Suez Australia. It would be tricky for Veolia to take all of the local Suez biz, and definitely the ACCC will be involved.



The purchase of Suez fell through, as Veolia came to and agreement with Suez, however it looks as though Cleanaway gets Suez's Sydney waste transfer stations and landfill sites.








						Cleanaway collects Suez assets on the cheap
					

Cleanaway is snaring the two landfill sites and five waste transfer stations in Sydney without having to beat off others.




					www.afr.com
				




Also Cleanaway report the appointment of a new CEO, ex Origin Energy, Mark Shubert.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02372964-3A566839?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


I do hold.


----------



## sptrawler (20 August 2021)

Cleanaway EOFY results.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02409354-3A573299?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## sptrawler (4 November 2021)

Private equity group TPG buys 5.3% stake in Cleanaway.








						TPG snaps up 5.3pc Cleanaway Waste stake for public equities fund
					

Hearts skipped a beat on Wednesday afternoon when private bigwig TPG revealed it owned a 5.3 per cent stake in Australia’s Cleanaway Waste Management.




					www.afr.com
				




IDH


----------



## peter2 (22 December 2021)

Liking the slow upward movement in *CWY.* The volatility makes it a tricky one to time and it's why I buy the dips in these types of charts (green buy zone). However, now, a possible BO-NH is forming. *CWY* is at a new ATH. I like the two recent large bullish bars in this current trading range.


----------



## divs4ever (22 December 2021)

i held some TPI corporate debt several years  back and that ended nicely  , but could never get the numbers to look attractive to  me  as either TPI or CWY shares 

 that doesn't mean  never ( buying the shares ) but unlikely in 2021 just the same 

 can be a savage brutal industry  , you probably need to factor in higher risks 

 ( as some posts above indicate  not all players are gentlemen  or ladies )

 DYOR


----------



## Miner (23 December 2021)

over9k said:


> "Overly-assertive behaviour in the workplace"
> 
> Yeah, we all know what that means.



Acceptable practice in south Asia and also in a popular company in Australia owned by a real Aussies


----------



## sptrawler (23 December 2021)

Miner said:


> Acceptable practice in south Asia and also in a popular company in Australia owned by a real Aussies



They have been a slow but steady climb, as councils find their recycling and rubbish disposal obligations more onerous, companies like CWY are an easy out for them.


----------



## sptrawler (3 January 2022)

The pressure on councils continues.









						Council clean-up costs soar on back of pandemic
					

Household bulky rubbish collection volumes have risen as much as 75 per cent across Sydney since 2018-19.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## sptrawler (8 January 2022)

Cleanaway finalised the purchase of Suez Sydney based assetts on 20 December.


----------



## sptrawler (17 February 2022)

CWY half year financial results.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02487628-3A587461?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 May 2022)

Cleanaway says higher fuel costs will lop $10 million from its bottom line over the second half of FY 2022, and drag EBITDA between $15 million and $20 million lower than previously expected for the period.

It also warned difficulty in finding labourers, and flood and pandemic-related costs meant margins would be lower over the second half of the financial year.

- _off a few per cent; still above $3_


----------



## divs4ever (3 May 2022)

i have heard anecdotal  info some industries are trying to lure drivers as well  ( to different companies )

 seems the truckie shortage is real in Australia as well ( even at local levels  , not just long-haul drivers )


----------



## sptrawler (19 August 2022)

Capital raising to fund acquisition



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02555260-3A599513?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## sptrawler (22 August 2022)

And the detail is:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 August 2022)

raising $400M, so quite a bit in the kitty


> _Equity Raising proceeds will provide significant balance sheet capacity to fund Cleanaway’s __*BluePrint 2030*__ strategy. This includes medium-term opportunities to deliver the blueprints under the Strategic Infrastructure Growth and Sustainable Customer Solutions pillars, starting with the acquisition of a 100% interest in Global Renewables Holdings Pty Ltd  for $168.5 million_


----------



## sptrawler (22 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> raising $400M, so quite a bit in the kitty



Waste management is the issue that is quietly simmering in the background, a mate who has just retired from that field, is always saying the problem is bigger than Ben-Hur for councils.


----------



## divs4ever (22 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Waste management is the issue that is quietly simmering in the background, a mate who has just retired from that field, is always saying the problem is bigger than Ben-Hur for councils.



 YEP , even worse when 'talent-scouts ' are actively approaching drivers on the job  ( won't be long before they hunt the plant operators , too )


----------



## sptrawler (22 August 2022)

divs4ever said:


> YEP , even worse when 'talent-scouts ' are actively approaching drivers on the job  ( won't be long before they hunt the plant operators , too )



He was a plant operator, they are asking him to think about coming back part time, as the have had to stand down a truck.
After two months in retirement, the pension has just come through, in his words, "I'm living the dream". 😂 
No way he is going back.


----------



## divs4ever (22 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> He was a plant operator, they are asking him to think about coming back part time, as the have had to stand down a truck.
> After two months in retirement, the pension has just come through, in his words, "I'm living the dream". 😂
> No way he is going back.



 as a retiree ( also )  i can understand what he is saying ( and hope he is enjoying every moment of it )

 but unless the workplace  is convenient to home  there are plenty of empty seats on dozers and graders  , if he wanted a few bucks on the side


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 August 2022)

Does anyone else feel this is not a goer atm. at prices above $2.60 ?

gg


----------



## sptrawler (22 August 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Does anyone else feel this is not a goer atm. at prices above $2.60 ?
> 
> gg



I already have some, but I wont be adding, they have been a steady income share and I can't see why they wont continue to be so.
It isn't a very exciting sector. 
The other thing I find also is that when I apply for a SPP, they have a scale back and it ties up my money for a couple of months and the share price seems to go to the SPP price anyway.


----------



## divs4ever (22 August 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Does anyone else feel this is not a goer atm. at prices above $2.60 ?
> 
> gg



 the current numbers don't look attractive to me , if i am correct in assuming they face rising costs ( and i assume councils trying to contain budget expenditure )


----------



## Ferret (8 September 2022)

The share price has held up fairly well over the last few weeks closing today at $2.87.

SPP closes next Monday.  Now I'm thinking I'll put in for some at $2.50.


----------



## Ferret (16 September 2022)

Total SPP applications exceeded $190 million.  Target for SPP was $50 million, so allocations are to be scaled back.


----------



## sptrawler (16 September 2022)

When SPP are good value, they get scaled back.


----------



## sptrawler (10 November 2022)

The waste management problem just keeps getting bigger.








						What the collapse of one recycling firm tells us about the state of Australia's waste problem
					

Australians overwhelmingly want to recycle their waste, but a fragile recycling system means it's almost impossible to process the vast amounts of rubbish we generate.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## divs4ever (10 November 2022)

that is what you get when you pressure China  with Green Agenda policies  ( we used to just bundle it and ship it to China .. OOPS ! )

 putting the load onto COL and WOW won't work either  , you have universities full of academics who could be put to work  looking for practical solutions ( already tax-payer funded )


----------



## sptrawler (10 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> that is what you get when you pressure China  with Green Agenda policies  ( we used to just bundle it and ship it to China .. OOPS ! )
> 
> putting the load onto COL and WOW won't work either  , you have universities full of academics who could be put to work  looking for practical solutions ( already tax-payer funded )



Yes the waste management problem, is a bit like the clean energy problem, people rant and rave about wanting energy to be clean and everything to be recycled.
Yet most people don't try and reduce their energy consumption, or reduce the purchasing of packaged goods, they just want the problem solved. 🤣
The best quote in the article IMO, was this one:
_Gayle Sloan from Waste Management and Resource Recovery Association said Australians needed to move away from our "throwaway culture".

"I think this is a wake up call for Australia to recognise that we can't continue with business as usual," Ms Sloan said.

"If people want to do the right thing, they should avoid the creation of the waste at first instance and stop buying products in soft plastics, like we actually need to avoid it_."

Like that's going to happen.🤪


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> When SPP are good value, they get scaled back.



Too true, and the way it is done is not apparent until it is over. Can be

pro-rata
early close (TLG did this on me)
rewarding early applications
basic level allocation for all
with a methodology to reward LT holders
or some other calculation.
Essentially, the $30K is generous (was $15K, and $10K before that, and $5K in the '90s). And associated with placements, these days. Will it ever be lowered?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> _Gayle Sloan from Waste Management and Resource Recovery Association said Australians needed to move away from our "*throwaway culture*". "I think this is a wake up call for Australia to recognise that we can't continue with business as usual," Ms Sloan said. "If people want to do the right thing, they should avoid the creation of the waste at first instance and stop buying products in soft plastics, like we actually need to avoid it_."
> 
> Like that's going to happen.🤪



The *Anthropocene *is going to prove very interesting for future geologists.


----------

